# How do I position the LNB correctly?



## nomad51 (Apr 5, 2009)

On my mobile satellite dish, I'm supposed to rotate the LNB to the left (so says http://www.dishpointer.com/) for my actual location (Basel, Switzerland). Tricky question: Do I turn it to the right if I'm standing in front of the dish...?  Thanks aheep for your input.


----------



## Jacques le foot (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi, I think I'm right in saying if you're standing in front of the LNB, and gently turn it clockwise to the 7'on a clock position, you should be o.k. I'm sure one of the lads will be along later to correct me if I'm wrong 

Jackie


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi,
rotating your LNB clockwise, between 3 and 5 deg, will give you a stronger signal.

Happy Camping


----------



## Jacques le foot (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Pioneer, can you tell me if that is about the same as the 7o'clock position that I suggested?

Jackie


----------



## nomad51 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Jackie and Pioneer, thanks for your replies! Seven o'clock or 3 degrees clockwise: I call this turning to the right, correct?  Greetings from the river Rhine.


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 5, 2009)

Jacques le foot said:


> Hi, I think I'm right in saying if you're standing in front of the LNB, and gently turn it clockwise to the 7'on a clock position, you should be o.k. I'm sure one of the lads will be along later to correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> Jackie



Hi, sounds spot on to me.

Happy Camping


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 5, 2009)

nomad51 said:


> Hi Jackie and Pioneer, thanks for your replies! Seven o'clock or 3 degrees clockwise: I call this turning to the right, correct?  Greetings from the river Rhine.



Hi, also sounds spot on to me. Nice part of the world, that is the Rhine. Been many times over the years.

Happy Camping and viewing!


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Apr 6, 2009)

Stand behind the dish while positioning it otherwise you will block the signal,also you should have a clear line of sight for 30' ie no trees buildings etc.Andy


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Apr 6, 2009)

You can get one of these if you are on the move to different sites.
Peter


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 6, 2009)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> You can get one of these if you are on the move to different sites.
> Peter



In my experience it is easier if you can see your TV screen menu/signal quality and strength bars. Adjust dish on horizontal axis for strength, then on vertical for the quality of signal.
The meters are fine, most of the time, but once used this method, the meter would be a waste.
If you want a meter I have one in the shed, including short coax cable and software disc to tell you how to setup. £5 + P&P. sent private message if you would like it.

Happy Camping


----------



## champstar (Apr 6, 2009)

The 3 degrees or 7 o'clock does this apply to dishes like the sky dishes or can it be applied to the more egg shaped camping dishes...think they are called offset dishes but not sure?


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 8, 2009)

champstar said:


> The 3 degrees or 7 o'clock does this apply to dishes like the sky dishes or can it be applied to the more egg shaped camping dishes...think they are called offset dishes but not sure?



Hi Champstar, if you have a good strength signal with quality picture, then no need to move the LNB. If your on to the sat with strength and little quality, then move your LNB as described. Hope this helps.

Happy Camping


----------

